# Mercedes Sprinter Front Mudflaps



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

After suggestions, need some mudflaps for front of my new Autosleepers Worcester on Sprinter chassis. Mercedes ones do not fit so probably need to get a universal set and modify them.

Anyone done this on the latest Sprinter please can give a lead.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Having just looked at a picture of a A/S Worcester I see your problem

they have fitted a step !

can the MB mudguards be trimmed to fit around this step ?


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

In the end went to a truck spares company and bought a single truck flap, cut and shaped and now ready to fit. Not confident about fitting it to the Mercedes plastic inner arch cover but since it only cost £10 it is not a disaster if the fix doesn't work! :idea:


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi - I actually fitted MB mudflaps on my 2008 sprinter AS Surrey and wrote up the procedure which, together with photographs, is now published as a 3-page ASOC Ideas Sheet, No 199. They look pretty smart but involved quite a bit of trimming. If you are a member of the AutoSleepers Owner's Club the instructions can be obtained by sending a SAE to the Webmaster. 
Regards, Brian


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi - I actually fitted MB mudflaps on my 2008 sprinter AS Surrey and wrote up the procedure which, together with photographs, is now published as a 3-page ASOC Ideas Sheet, No 199. They look pretty smart but involved quite a bit of trimming. If you are a member of the AutoSleepers Owner's Club the instructions can be obtained by sending a SAE to the Webmaster. 
Regards, Brian


----------

